# give yourself away



## carias

Hello
Someone could explain me what means this phrase?

Thanks


----------



## Laia

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=give away&dict=enes

Maybe this helps you.


----------



## carias

I don't think so, have you heard the song "With or without you"?, this phrase belong to it, but doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Toanke

What's the context? 

Parece ser, como Laia indica, obsequiarse a uno mismo, regalarse a uno mismo. 

De vez en cuando, tambien, si alguien esta escondido, y habla, tal persona "gives herself/himself away". O si esta escondiendo algo. En ese caso, seria mas algo como "revelarse", creo.


----------



## Toanke

Ah, si viene de esa cancion, puede ser algo como "regalas mucho de ti misma".


----------



## Laia

This?

I can’t live
With or without you
And you give yourself away

I don't know the answer then... sorry


----------



## Toanke

Sí, creo que seria "regalas mucho de ti misma". Porque otra línea dice "You give it all but I want more", o sea, "Regalas todo, pero quiero más".


----------



## carias

Thank you, Toanke, you gave me another point of view.


----------



## Toanke

Mucho gusto, carias. Disculpe, estoy llorando, es una cancion muy triste (sniff!). 

"With or without you", aunque es obvio, parece venir de un cacho o frase en ingles, un poco antiguo, un poco sexista: "Women: can't live with them, can't live without them". "Mujeres: uno no puede vivir con ellas, no puede vivir sin ellas".


----------



## Oirad

What would be the exact translation of "give yourself away"? Thanks.


----------



## Soy Yo

Es como "descubrirte a los demás"...dejarles ver algo en ti que hubiras preferido se quedara secreto. 

(Corrige mi español, por favor.)


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Oirad said:
			
		

> What would be the exact translation of "give yourself away"?
> 
> Thanx


 
Hi Oraid

Could you give us more context?

It could be "darte un regalo a ti mismo"

Lulú


----------



## COLsass

There are multiple uses (as with any word in English).

There's really no exact translation without context.  Where'd you see it?


----------



## COLsass

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Es como "descubrirte a los demás"...dejarles ver algo en ti que hubiras preferido se quedara secreto.
> 
> (Corrige mi español, por favor.)


 
I think instead of "descrubrirte" it would be more like "revelarte."

I gave myself away as a gift would actually mean--

Me doy mi mismo a otro como regalo.


----------



## aurilla

Usualmente, "give yourself away" significa que "te delataste". Ej. "You gave yourself away when you said there was a party for a special someone."


----------



## Soy Yo

darte un regalo a ti mismo... seria 'to give yourself a gift" "to give something to yourself"

to give (to) yourself es "darte a ti mismo" pero la palabra "away" da otra connotación.

La otra posibilidad (la más obvia) es..."darte a ti mismo (a otro) como regalo)


----------



## porchini

Se delató a si misma.

Saludos


----------



## Soy Yo

COLsass said:
			
		

> I think instead of "descrubrirte" it would be more like "revelarte."
> 
> I gave myself away as a gift would actually mean--
> 
> Me doy mi mismo a otro como regalo.


 
De acuerdo "revelarte" o "dilatarte".


----------



## lauranazario

Oirad said:
			
		

> What would be the exact translation of "give yourself away"?


Hola Oirad... y bienvenido(a) a WordReference.

to give away = *revelar*
don't give away the ending of the movie = no reveles el final de la película 

to give yourself away = *delatarse*
Your accent gave you away = tu acento te delató (reveló de dónde eras)

Podríamos buscarle muchos significados más, pero creo que es mejor que tú nos escribas la oración con "give yourself away" que te creó la duda... y entonces nosotros trataremos de proveer la traducción específica.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gizmo77

Revelar y descubrir pueden ser sinónimos dependiendo del contexto, pero la verdad, dentro del contexto propuestp, optaría por "descubrir" :S.

Yo la expresión "Give away" la he visto en concursos de revistas, si mandas una carta rellenando un cuestionario, puedes ganar "un coche, dos motos y tres modelos jamonas" , por lo que imagino que también quiera decir "regalar".


----------



## Oirad

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, y por responder tan rapido!  Venia por el lado del tema de U2 "With or without you". Pensaba que era delatarse, pero no estaba seguro y no pude confirmarlo con diccionarios :S


----------



## aurilla

Existe la expresión relacionada: "a dead giveaway", significa algo que te delata inmediatamente. Ej. "His red, glassy eyes and slurred speech were dead giveaways that he was intoxicated."


----------



## COLsass

Give-aways, like raffles are sorteos. 

No sabia que descubrir se podria usar asi. Gracias. 

Al principio pense' que era algo como, Te aprendo a tocar el violin (I am learning you the violin)--que es posible pero rarisimo en ingles americano.


----------



## Gizmo77

CoLsass, Colsass... a que te azoto en el culo...grrr "te *enseñaré *a tocar el violín, en el caso de que quieras *aprender*"


----------



## aurilla

COLsass said:
			
		

> Give-aways, like raffles are sorteos.
> 
> No sabia que descubrir se podria usar asi. Gracias.
> 
> Al principio pense' que era algo como, Te aprendo a tocar el violin (I am learning you the violin)--que es posible pero rarisimo en ingles americano.


 
"give*-*away" = 'raffle" 

"giveaway" = "señal'/"pista"


----------



## Soy Yo

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Revelar y descubrir pueden ser sinónimos dependiendo del contexto, pero la verdad, dentro del contexto propuestp, optaría por "descubrir" :S.
> 
> Yo la expresión "Give away" la he visto en concursos de revistas, si mandas una carta rellenando un cuestionario, puedes ganar "un coche, dos motos y tres modelos jamonas" , por lo que imagino que también quiera decir "regalar".


 
Si, pero aqui es "give *yourself* away"... y eso cambia la idea drásticamente.

En los "game shows" sí, they give away lots of prizes.


----------



## COLsass

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> CoLsass, Colsass... a que te azoto en el culo...grrr "te *enseñaré *a tocar el violín, en el caso de que quieras *aprender*"


 
Sos muy sensible al uso del castellano.  lo escribi' como ejemplo de lo malo que me parecia 'descubrir' en este contexto cuando lo vi por primera vez.  ahora se que esta bien, pero para mi es como en ingles cuando decimos, I learned him a lesson, que en realidad es posible, pero lo peor de lo peor. 

gatillo facil!


----------



## aurilla

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Si, pero aqui es "give *yourself* away"... y eso cambia la idea drásticamente.
> 
> En los "game shows" sí, they give away lots of prizes.


 
En fin, quiere decir que algo haces o dices que revela algo de ti o que estás tratando de encubrir.


----------



## Soy Yo

Exactamente.


----------



## paulrobert

Perdonad, pues no estoy de acuerdo con "give-away"; creo que siempre es "giveaway".  Y no tiene que ser sorteo ("raffle"), pero puede ser otro método o juego que se usa para entregar los "regalos" a la gente o a ciertas personas.  Y tal vez más común sería usar la palabra para referir a las cosas mismas que se regalan por ese método.  Por ejemplo:  " I went to the job fair and the free giveaways at some of the booths were more than just pencils or candy but nice little electronic calculators."


----------



## rcgy

Un pequeño pregunta: ¿Cierto que en la canción de U2 "With or without you", la expresión *And* *you give yourself away* también podría significar *Y tú te regalas* o *Y tú te entregas*?

Mi traducción de la letra es la siguiente:

_*Atravesando la tormenta llegamos a la orilla
Lo das todo pero quiero más
Y te estoy esperando

[...]

 Y te entregas
Y te entregas
Y das
Y das
Y te entregas
*_
Everyone agree that this is the most accurate translation? (And if not, why not?)


----------



## Janet25

Hello all!! 

I was wondering if it is possible that "to give oneself away" means something like "regalarse a alguien", in the sense of having some kind of intercourse with someone who is not worth, or that can be damaging for you? What do you think?


----------



## WaywardWinds

Janet25 said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible that "to give oneself away" means something like "regalarse a alguien", in the sense of having some kind of intercourse with someone who is not worth it, or that can be damaging for (eh yo diría "to you") you? What do you think?



This is late, but yes!


----------



## Janet25

WaywardWinds said:


> This is late, but yes!



Thanks a lot! Your corrections are very helpful!


----------



## lamuerte

Hablando de canciones, hay una de Ratt que se titula precisamente "Givin' yourself away" y me parece que la traducción del título sería "Delatándote" (o incluso "Traicionándote" en el sentido de no poder ocultar los verdaderos sentimientos) como puede deducirse de, por ejemplo, las siguientes líneas del tema: "Hey, you're givin' yourself away/ It's there in every move you make / You can't hide your heartache away / Hey, it's something you don't have to say / It's written in the tears on your face / I see through the part that you play"


----------

